# Förderwege Siloanlagen



## netmaster (15 Mai 2011)

Habe im Internet vorher durch zufall einen Herrsteller von Siloanlagen gefunden, aber dann ist mir was aufgefallen:


> • 93 Antriebe (0,25 - 30kW).
> • 630 Digitale Ein- und Ausgänge.
> • 15 Analog Eingänge.
> • bis zu vier Förderwege können gleichzeitig gestartet werden.
> ...


 
Jetzt würde mich einfach mal grundlegend interesieren, wie man sowas programmiert. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das hier alle 17500 Förderwege ausprogrammiert worden sind.
Schon mal danke.


----------



## MW (15 Mai 2011)

Hallo, wäre besser wenn du mal den Link zu dem Hersteller eingefügt hättest, dann könnte man vielleicht auch mal eine Aussage machen.

Grundsätzlich glaub ich das der Hersteller da eher unterschiedliche Anlagenkonstruktionen meint und nicht 17500 programmierte Förderwege.


----------



## marlob (15 Mai 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Hallo, wäre besser wenn du mal den Link zu dem Hersteller eingefügt hättest, dann könnte man vielleicht auch mal eine Aussage machen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich glaub ich das der Hersteller da eher unterschiedliche Anlagenkonstruktionen meint und nicht 17500 programmierte Förderwege.


Der Hesteller ist dank google ja schnell gefunden

http://www.ghs-elektrotechnik.at/de/projekte/get/page/siloanlage-ungarn/


----------



## MW (16 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Der Hesteller ist dank google ja schnell gefunden
> 
> http://www.ghs-elektrotechnik.at/de/projekte/get/page/siloanlage-ungarn/


ja, ich war zu faul für Google  

na wenn ich das da lese frag ich mich wirklich wo es da 17500 Förderwege geben soll, zumal es ja nur 93 Antriebe sein sollen. Ich geh da mal von nem Schreibfehler aus.


----------



## netmaster (16 Mai 2011)

Selbst wenn es nur 1000 verschiedene Möglichkeiten sein würden, kann man doch nicht jeden Ablauf extra runtertippen?


----------



## bike (16 Mai 2011)

netmaster schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es nur 1000 verschiedene Möglichkeiten sein würden, kann man doch nicht jeden Ablauf extra runtertippen?



Das nicht, aber ich denke, man kann die Möglichkeiten in einem DB hinterlegen und mit diesen Daten je nach Weg eine Funktion in der PLC parametrieren.
Es werden dann die E/A einfach umrangiert.

Das haben wir schon so bzw so ähnlich gemacht.
Bei solch einer Anlage möchte ich jedoch nicht Instandhalter sein, denn gibt da nut Zeiger und indirekte Zuweisungen. Fehler zu finden ist da etwas schwierig  


bike


----------

